# Allie's Birdie Diaper



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So it is definitely not her favorite thing, but she tolerates it and sleeps in it too..so not too stressful I suppose. The worst part is putting it on. She makes all kinds of noises.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And when I say she sleeps in it, I mean she naps in it while sitting with me.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

cute! grumpy face lol

she looks like ari,brown but has no cheeks!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. she looks so funny in it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks adorable! I think green is her color


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what a grump!! haha shes adorable


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL! Love the pics. I can just imagine trying to get Sunny in one........


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh I just bought one of these for my macaw... can't wait to try to put it on him (sarcastic voice). Lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Allie's coloration is really cool. She looks like a bird of prey (falcon maybe) ... in a diaper LOL. I've wondered about birdie diapers, when she poops, won't it get stuck/smudged on her vent, since the fabric is so close to the body? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope as the Flight Suit is designed to let the poop drop into a pouch, which works very well


----------

